# FS: IT Dat #Video Added!#



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

6" EBJD Sold
3" Indo Dat $30
4" Torpedo barb Sold



Pickup in maple ridge byoBucket.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Why are you selling these guys?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Why are you selling these guys?


I want to make space for my Severum fry to growout (Have about 500 eggs total right now) and for Ricks Discus growout contest. Also will use the funds to buy into and equip my tank for the contest.

These are nice fish and all in excellent shape! I will consider a discount if someone wants to take all of them...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jeeeeeeeeeez good deal on the ebjd... boy you crazy , anyways nice fishy free bump... good luck


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Oooh man, I don't have my 50gal set up yet. I'll pm you if the torpedo barbs are still around in a couple weeks.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Oooh man, I don't have my 50gal set up yet. I'll pm you if the torpedo barbs are still around in a couple weeks.


I doubt they will be...


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

These fish will be bought up quickly I think. The EBJD is it male or female?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> These fish will be bought up quickly I think. The EBJD is it male or female?


I don't know. I've researched sexing JDs but there is alot of conflicting info...


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am thinking a male but not 100%. Can anyone tell the sex of this EBJD?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

pm sent............


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

EBJD pending.... Bump!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

about time lol


Immus21 said:


> EBJD pending.... Bump!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> EBJD pending.... Bump!


I hope he/she goes to a good home. It is a beauty.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes he will have a good home a big home lol and get spoiled


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

mrbob said:


> Yes he will have a good home a big home lol and get spoiled


Perfect...


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

mrbob said:


> Yes he will have a good home a big home lol and get spoiled


You picking him up on Sunday? Then swinging by for my trio?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Lazy Sunday bump!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

mrbob i hope your not gonna put that ebjd with that trimac....,
that just seems like a scary idea, neither one of those fish need an injury and both are top notch fish...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macframalama said:


> mrbob i hope your not gonna put that ebjd with that trimac....,
> that just seems like a scary idea, neither one of those fish need an injury and both are top notch fish...


No MrBob is certainly not doing that! I made sure to discuss it with him before hand...  Bob is gonna take great care of him. Couldn't have gone to a better home!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you so much no never would do that! ebjd is doing excellent hid most of the day yesterday but very active and playing with other fish today! fitting in perfect! so happy, so far so good! if I ever have problem with rd He will be gone..re homed! but rd likes him! smaller fish tried to push him around he said no lol and that was it today total piece yes very good tempered fish unlike the jd I tried in that tank before way to aggressive even bossed the big rd around had to put him with Oscar to baby sit..lol


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

How by the way Immus21 has beautiful fish there saw them myself hurry wont last!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

mrbob said:


> Thank you so much no never would do that! ebjd is doing excellent hid most of the day yesterday but very active and playing with other fish today! fitting in perfect! so happy, so far so good! if I ever have problem with rd He will be gone..re homed! but rd likes him! smaller fish tried to push him around he said no lol and that was it today total piece yes very good tempered fish unlike the jd I tried in that tank before way to aggressive even bossed the big rd around had to put him with Oscar to baby sit..lol


That's great to hear Bob! I knew your tank was the right home.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump. Will try and get some pics up this weekend for those of you asking....


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bumpin it up.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Say bump!!!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

If I lived on the mainland I'd be at your front door with a net and a bucket. Those barbs are my "new" favourite.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah thye are awesome! And Sold now BTW! Just the Dat left, check out the video I posted in the OP.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

that dat is very, very tempting...


----------

